# Bill Oddie and Springwatch



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Bear with us we've been away 

Did Bill Oddie have a big falling out with the Beeb?

He's not in this series but I find it strange that there is no passing mention of him.

What really happened?


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I wondered about that too Frank. 

I liked his style and eccentricity and he could draw birds. Packham is good though although a little more BBC than Oddie.

Have you also noticed how Kate Humble has started to read and say stuff with a pause between each word?


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

I believe he was taken into Re-hab or Hospital suffering from depression, he has a long history of this illness.

I miss him though, he was informative and amusing.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes he is ill and has taken time out of the series I believe.
Edited this is from the times
Bill Oddie is receiving hospital treatment for depression. 

The presenter, 67, recently announced he planned to 'take a breather' after four years of co-hosting BBC nature show Springwatch. 

Oddie, who found fame in the 1970s in the comedy trio The Goodies, has suffered from depression for much of his life and has spoken about it publicly.


----------

